# Hydraulic Road Disc -- in or out?



## Jason303 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm intrigued --> Freewheeling: The Road Disc Revolution Is Now | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos

Opinions/thoughts here?


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

Not yet, and maybe not ever. The last time I really needed hydraulic and/or disc was Ride the Rockies, and I'm not going to do that again real soon. Other than that, even here in the Rockies Front Range, mechanical calipers do fine. Let's not forget, there is a weight penalty for disk, plus from what I'm reading, you need a frame that will accept disk brakes...more $$$. And hydraulic, disk or rim, isn't going to be cheap. I've also seen pictures of the SRAM hydraulic levers, and they are not very ergo at all, at all. There's also maintenance/reliability issues that I don't think anyone's really thought through. So I'm definitely going to wait...


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it's great that the hydraulic systems are finally arriving. It will be a few years before the prices drop but eventually most new bikes will come with discs because that is what buyers will want.

Discs aren't for everyone and I don't care whether anyone else likes them or not. I have mechanicals on my new bike and love 'em and I haven't even ridden in the rain yet.

I'm more interested in the new TRP Spyre dual-piston mechanical calipers that are coming out this summer. They estimate 20% more braking power with less weight (than BB7s) at about $80 (retail) a wheel. When I can get them for around 50 bucks I'll probably upgrade.

The whole debate makes me chuckle. I'm actually surprised at the number of cyclists that don't want disc brakes.

I'm old enough that my first cars didn't have discs and it was obvious how much better the disc brakes worked once you tried them. Even back then there were guys that resisted the new technology.
My fifth motorcycle was a Honda CB-450 in '72 and that hydraulic front disc was absolutely amazing for its' power and control. Again, some guys stuck with their drum brakes and talked them up to be superior.

Obviously, cars and motos don't need to be as light as humanly possible so the analogy isn't perfect. But regular rim brakes will still be available for those who want them.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

To follow up, hydro for road, disk or rim, isn't going to be cheap any time soon. I was just out on the SRAM site, where I found out that the hydro levers...levers only, mind you...are available on for SRAM Red and will cost up to $1122:

SRAM RED 22 Hydro Shifter | SRAM


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

At some point, no one will have a choice. Try to buy a mountain bike without discs.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Isn't this exact same question and thread in components and wrenching?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

The hydro brakes have been out for awhile now. Lets hear some real world impressions!


----------

